# Rv remodeling



## jackandnancy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello again. Haven't posted in quite awhile as we were reminded, so here goes...We are tired of our RV interior. We would like something "cabiney" (is that a word?) and have done a few things to make it look like a cabin. I changed the curtains on all the windows and the ones in the bedroom are pinecones. The ones in the main living area are more country, but will work with the cabin theme. I got some lamps and put some wilderness lampshades on them and they look nice. We are going to change the recliner and possibly the couch, along with the TV. We have a slide so when that's out, we have a "hutch" type cupboard on that wall with cupboards above. We are thinking of taking them out and putting in a regular old farm cupboard with maybe some shelving above it. Has anyone done this? If so, did you have any problems? We would attach it to the wall, of course. I got some wallpaper border with pinecones on it for the bedroom, but I do wonder if anyone has papered their motorhome and if so, did they have problems with the paper tearing from being on the road? I don't want to paint as the wall decor is fine and goes with the brown/green colors I am aiming for. We want to take out the some of the sconces. Has anyone done that and had any problems? We wanted to change the sconces completely as another option to update the decor. (We did have some really nice moose lampshades on the sconces, but my lovely, loveable Belgian ate them and pulled the sconce out of the wall, lots of stories there) We are taking up the nasty carpet and doing the linoleum thing instead of the plank type of flooring as the dogs' water dish gets upset sometimes and we don't want the water getting between the planks. Has anyone done the linoleum flooring and if so, was it difficult? How did you measure? We did have a pro come in and measure for the flooring and the price they quoted was $2200:shocked:....Yikes, didn't want to do my whole house! What the man did was measure each area separately. I think you would just measure from front to back and side to side and then make the cutouts for different areas, right? We are getting new blinds as the Belgian developed a taste for them, too. :smack-head:We are going to take out one of the benches to the dinette and putting in a file cabinet for the laptop, etc. , and add a chair there. Can't do the other bench as the blind lab uses that for her bed.:rotflmao1:So, if anyone has some suggestions for our projects, it would be appreciated...woof, woof


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello! Sounds like yall have been busy. I like the sounds of what you have done so far, I bet it looks great! You should post a few pics and let us see!


----------

